# ViP211 Native DC Conversion



## cobyroberts (Jul 22, 2013)

Has anyone modified a ViP211 with a DC-DC power regulator so inverters\generators are not required when camping where shore power is not avalable? amazon.com has may regulators, I have replaced the AC power for the DPP44 power inserter to nativly run off of DC power. Want to do the same thing with the receivers...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, perhaps you don't know how many different DC rails coming out of internal PS ...

while it's doable, you must do some own research: collect all necessary data: voltages, current of normal load, rush current, ripples&nose figures... at least for start.

I'm not telling you must own the receiver to make such major modification and practically you should make new PCB to combine all 5 or 7 DC-DC converters instead of internal (not sure what 211 you have - 211, 211k or 211z) if it has separate PCB. If not (one common PCB with all parts inside) then your task would be much tedious ...


----------



## cobyroberts (Jul 22, 2013)

Your right, found 3 rails and have them all powered but still no joy. Moving on to DirecTv they have external power supplies I can use dc-dc regulators on... If anyone is interestd in researching this let me know but at the end of my knowledge for the newer units.

Coby


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The DIRECTV H25 has an external power supply but it requires that you use one of their monster Slimline dishes with an SWM LNB that requires 21VDC.

Why are you using a DPP44 (this could have a big impact on your options with DIRECTV)?


----------



## cvrvr (Nov 23, 2013)

Why don't you just use a cheap plug-in inverter. I have two 400w ones that I purchased for $25 or less.

George


----------

